# RecipeDB - RE (Real Easy) Weizen



## Weizguy (23/5/10)

RE (Real Easy) Weizen  Ale - Weizen/Weissbier  Extract               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes The 1.5kg is actually pale Muntons wheat DME, which was not on the list. Ferment at up to 20 C. Bottle and condition (or keg) after primary ferment is finished. Play with ferment temp and yeast quantity pitched. So simple a Noob could do it. Quick turnaround. Originally made as a partial boil (about 7 litres), with 1 kg malt (DME) added to the water and hops boiled for 60 minutes. The remaining malt was dissolved, with 10 minutes of the boil to spare (Whirfloc optional, as we are trying to make a simple, quick, easy beer). Carbonate in bottles to about 3 Vol CO2. This will be about 210g dextrose at 20 C. In Summer, this beer can be carbonated in 3-5 days, and all gone shortly thereafter. Also a comp winner (Champion beer, albeit a small show). F.G. was lower than this, and so the alc% will be higher   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.5 kg Muntons DME - Light    1 kg Muntons DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     600 ml Wyeast Labs 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 12.1 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/10)

This is one of the original incarnations of my weizen recipe.
I have provided this recipe in several threads over the years. Can't believe that I haven't previously added it to the recipe database.
This beer may not be spot-on for the style, but it's a great session/ house beer, which you could happily drink and share with friends and visitors.
This beer, with the right yeast was my first real weizen making experience.
I found that DME provided the body I like in this style, as LME created too thin a beer.

So, this is a very approachable, easy-drinking, easy brewing beer, suitable for noobs and non-noobs alike.
Certainly an introduction level beer for the style, with a quick turnover.

I expect this to be brewed, enjoyed, brewed again and again and rated highly.., but you can't force people to like something (however good it is, IMHO).
I await feedback from appreciators of German-style wheat beer, and others who wrongly dislike the style. :lol: 

For a more stylistically correct German wheat beer, I direct you to the all-grain recipe for Schneider-style weissbier.

Please brew and provide feedback.


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/10)

I apologise for bumping my own thread here, but I found a reference to a more detailed brew description for this beer, as posted in another thread, here.

I hope this helps and provides some encouragement. Extract beer can be great beer, and can also be great weizen.

Les out


----------



## uncyp (8/6/10)

Hi Les,

What other Hops would you recommend other than Saaz?


----------



## Weizguy (8/6/10)

uncyp said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> What other Hops would you recommend other than Saaz?


Other noble German hops (e.g. Hallertau Mittelfrueh, Tettnang, Perle) would suit this beer, but would change the taste somewhat.

You could use any hop you like, but keep the bitterness level to no more than 18 IBU's for other unique wheaty beers.


----------



## Tanga (18/1/11)

Excellent!

This is pretty much what I was planning to do, only I'm using a 1.7kg wheat kit and honey instead of malt. This means no bittering hops for me, but I'll be adding 15g of saaz @ flameout (or slightly before) to get the aroma. Does that sound like it'd work?


----------

